# progress pics



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

slowly but surely.....


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

yes it all about baby steps. or in my case one step foward two steps back. every time i walk near my car i have to cut something out and weld a new piece in. want to trade bodys hope your feeling better:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Bobby! Went to the doctor yesterday, got some new medicine....I fired up that MIG welder today, man, do I need practice!!!!!!!!:rofl::cheers Eric


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Lookin' pretty danged nice there Eric!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> slowly but surely.....



Still going to go for the supercharger? If so, will it be all chrome?:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Paul, 871 BDS all polished aluminum...2 750 CFM Quick Fuel carbs polished and red anodized....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Koppster said:


> Lookin' pretty danged nice there Eric!


Thanks Rick !


----------

